# Does anyone use "Square" for taking credit card pa



## Tegan (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm looking for an inexpensive, non-contract payment system for doing credit card sales at craft fairs and markets.  Does anyone use "Square"?

https://squareup.com/?gclid=CLbpgc_38qsCFVOFQAodlzJjHQ#!home 

It looks ok....yeah it has a percentage they take from your sales, but I think I'm ok with that.  If you use it what do customers seem to think of it?  Are they adverse to using it?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 21, 2011)

I do.


----------



## Tegan (Oct 21, 2011)

What the heck....I had a whole message there and now I see that it doesn't show up???  My questions were basically....do you find that some customers are resistant to using it (since it's on your phone) or is it generally well accepted?  And do you see a big delay in the payment moving from your Square acct to your bank acct?  I've seen some reviews where it said payment took way longer then the 12-48 hours that the site said it does.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 21, 2011)

We've been warned for phone payments recently...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> We've been warned for phone payments recently...



By who? The bank? Customers? What were you warned about? I would like to know more because I was thinking of using square, but you are making it seem unsafe!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 21, 2011)

Not in the US, but by experts who think it's too early and unsafe to start paying with your mobile phone; especially since proper anti virus systems aren't available for phones, and phones aren't suitable for using those yet.
They're afraid it would be real easy to get your data...


----------



## DMCC (Oct 23, 2011)

I use it and so far it's been great.  The reception from customers has been very positive.  I used it on my phone about 2 weeks ago at an event.  This was on a Saturday and the money was in my account on Wednesday.  

I had the same concerns that you have before I started using it. I did tons of research, compared services, talked with other users, hemmed and hawed, procrastinated, you name it....and Square came out on top.  We have since ordered a tablet, so I won't be using it on my phone anymore.  

When I did not have it I lost several sales because people wanted to pay with their card.  I personally know quite a few people that are now using it and are very satisfied.  In addition, I have seen it used by other vendors at events and we will begin using it to accept card payments at my office (day job).


----------



## nursenancy (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been using it on my Droid for over a year and not one customer has questioned the security aspect.  Everyone just thinks it's cool and cutting edge.  I have the money within 2 days.


----------



## Tegan (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys!  Do you know does it dump the money into your acct at one payment per transaction (basically one Square transaction per bank transaction) or does it save them all up and put it in as one large bank transaction.   The reason I ask is I have a small business checking acct and am only allowed 250 transactions per month.  So if it does it one on one it may be an issue.


----------



## tlm884 (Nov 1, 2011)

Does a deposit count as a transaction? I know personally for me that only transactions where money is leaving the account are used against how many transactions I have a month. Where money is going into the account the bank is just happy they have more money to spend so they don't charge me


----------



## Lindy (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, a deposit does count as a transaction with the bank.  Something else to check is whether your bank charges more for a teller to take a deposit over using the debit card.....  Mine charges extra for cash deposits and for teller assisted transactions.....  :?


----------



## tlm884 (Nov 1, 2011)

Is your bank a credit union Lindy?


----------



## HempJewelryWorld (Nov 16, 2011)

I had been wondering about this also.  I had seen the little card  scanners advertised at either office depot or radioshack and had thought about trying it out.  I thought they were only available for use with iphone?


----------



## ikindred (Dec 26, 2011)

Been using it on my tablet for almost a year with no problems. I really like it and so do the customers. The fees are reasonable.


----------



## Moonblossom (Jan 1, 2012)

I also use Square


----------



## Lindy (Jan 4, 2012)

Ohhh sorry - I didn't catch back up on this thread....

tlm884 - no not with a credit union but rather one of the large banks here in Canada.

Also just a side note - the CTV news tonight said that there are now hackers breaking through on cell phones, smart phones, etc and when you do a PayPal or bank transaction they are "capturing" the information and then emptying accounts.  I don't know if there is anti-virus and firewall programs available yet for smartphones but it might be something to keep in mind.

Stupid bad guys keep messing up good things....  :evil:


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2012)

Lindy - Lookout Mobile Security is a popular security app on android market, not sure of all of the functions, looking into it myself


----------



## Lindy (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Sunny!  I'll look into it....


----------



## Deda (Jan 5, 2012)

I've been using Square for over a year.  Love it, not one single problem.


----------



## juicybath (Nov 5, 2012)

So...Square is available in Canada now (I'm probably late to the party here) I am thinking of maybe ordering the card reader and getting this going before my first show of the season later this month. 

Any Canadian soapers using Square? Just wondering how it's going and if you like it. Is it well received by customers at shows?


----------



## Lindy (Nov 11, 2012)

JuicyBath - can you hold off while the Guild gets the merchant services thing sorted?  We have a great offer sitting on the table that the Board just has to finalize and then it will become one of the Canadian member benefits.....


----------



## juicybath (Nov 12, 2012)

Square isn't anything that you have to buy into or purchase. I ordered their card reader (free) , then they just take a percentage of sales. No subscription fee or anything, so I could still use the guild's plan if it worked for me.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 12, 2012)

Sweet! Over 60% of this weekend's sales were credit card - t'is the season and all that...


----------



## PippiL (Nov 28, 2012)

I use Paypal here,it's a triangle instead a square.I looked into the square but didn't like the no customer service at all !
They also take payments overseas.It is super secure.


----------

